# كيف تصنع الصابون السائل للأستخدام المنزلي؟



## لورنس العرب (22 أبريل 2006)

يعتبر الصابون السائل من الصناعات المنتشرة في كل بلاد العالم وهذا لكثرة استخدامه
وسنركز الآن على الصابون من أجل الاستخدام المنزلي لغسيل الاواني و الأطباق وليس الصابون الخاص بالسيارات و الهاند كلينر وغير هذا، لأنها بالطبع تختلف اختلافا كليا في تركيباتها
الطريقة الأولى: 
المكونات: حمض السلفونيك – صودا كاوية – ماء
الطريقة لعمل برميل سعة 120 لتر:
1- نحضر برميل سعة 120 لتر و نضع فيه حوالي 100 لتر من الماء العادي
2- نضيف كميه من السلفونيك إلى الماء تقدر بحوالي 14 كيلو جرام إلى 100 لتر من الماء و نقلب جيدا لمدة حوالي من 15 : 30 دقيقه
ملاحظة هامة: تكون جودة الصابون بقدر كمية حمض السلفونيك الموضوعه فيه، وكلما زادت كمية السلفونيك كلما كان الصابون السائل ثقيل القوام وذو لزوجة عاليه ورغوه كبيره في هذه الطرقيه بالذات
يوجد أناس يضعون 10 كيلو سلفونك لكل 100 لتر ماء- وفي هذه الحاله سيكون الصابون السائل خفيف
اما إن وضعت كميه تقدر بحوالي 14 : 17 كيلو من السلفونيك على الماء فستكون النتيجة ممتازة و تحصل على صابون ذو قوام ممتاز
3- بعد التقليب الجيد نتركه حوالي ساعتان أو ثلاثه و نعيد تقليبه مره أخرى، ويوجد من يتركه ليله كامله حتى يتأكد من ذوبان السلفونيك في الماء جيدا، ولكن مدة ساعتان أو ثلاثه مده جيدة إذا ما تم التقليب جيدا عند صب السلفونيك في الماء اولا
4- بعد ذلك نضيف محلول الصودا الكاويه إلى الخليط المكون من الماء و السلفونيك آسيد، مع ملاحظة وجود ورقة قياس مستوى الحامضية و القاعدية pH ، ووجود هذه الورقه ضروري للغايه
 نضيف الصودا الكاويه – بعد اذابتها في مياه خارجية- ولا نضيف الصودا الكاويه مباشرة إلى الخليط المكون من الماء و السلفونيك، بل يجب إذابتها في مياه خارجية أولا، ويتم هذا بمعدل تقريبا لتر ماء لكل كيلو من الصودا الكاويه
ونبدأ اضافتها بالتدريج إلى البرميل الذي به خليط السلفونيك المذاب في الماء
· تكون كميه الصودا الكاويه المعادله لحمض السلفونيك تقريبا 1 كيلو صودا كاويه لكل 6 كيلو سلفونيك آسيد
ولكن لاحظ انه يجب اضافة الصودا الكاويه تدريجيا و بعد كل اضافه يتم تقليب البرميل جيدا حتى تنتشر الصودا الكاويه في كل اجزاء البرميل و بعدها تضع ورقة ال pH-  ، ستجدها حمراء
نضيف بعضا من الصودا الكاويه مرة أخرى و نضع ورقه ال pH  ثانيه
نجدها أيضا حمراء
ونظل نضيف الصودا الكاوية إلى أن نضع ورقه ال pH  في البرميل فنحصل على الون الاصفر الذي يمثل نقطة التعادل، وبهذا يكون الصابون انتهى
ملاحظة هامة جدا: إذا حدث ووضعت ورقة القياس ووجدتها زرقاء، معنى هذا أن كمية الصودا الكاوية في الصابون السائل زائدة عن الحد، يعني القاعدية تزيد عن الحامضيه، و الحل انك تضيف بعضا من حمض السلفونيك الخام أو المذاب في الماء و تقلب ايضا لينتشر في المحلول بالكامل و نقيس درجة ال pH حتى نحصل على درجة التعادل
س: ماذا لو زادت كمية الصودا الكاوية في المحلول عن الحد وكانت ورقة القياس زرقاء؟
ج: هذا سيؤدي إلى أن الصابون السائل سيصيب من يستخدمه – بلسعه- في يده
يعني من سيستخدم الصابون سيقول لك ان الصابون بيحرق اليد
س: ماذا لو زادت كمية السلفونيك عن الصودا الكاويه بحيث اصبحت ورقة القياس حمراء و استخدمنا الصابون على هذه الحاله؟
ج: هذا لن يحرق اليد ، لكن سيجعل كف يدك – يقشر- من زيادة الحامضيه
ولهذا فنحن نستخدم ورق القياس pH  لكي نتأكد من معادلة الحمض بالقلوي
5 – بعد معادلة الحمض بالصودا الكاويه- ينصح بترك الخليط لمدة 6 ساعات مثلا أو تتركة يبيت إلى الصباح، وهذا لأن الخليط سيكون ساخن نتيجة لأن الصودا الكاويه عندما تذاب في الماء فإنها تكون ساخنه فتسخن المحلول
وبعد ان يبرد هذا الخليط ستحصل على قوام رائع للصابون السائل و ثقيل وذو رغوه عاليه
5- نضيف اللون إلى الصابون، مع ملاحظة أنه يجب عليك أن تذيب اللون – الذي يكون بودره- في مياه خارجية أولا – تقدر كميتها بكوب ماء تقريبا- حتى يذوب اللون بالكامل في الماء ثم نضيفه إلى البرميل ومحتوياته
لو اضفت اللون مباشرة دون اذابته في الماء اولا ربما ستحصل على – كلكعه- من اللون في الصابون السائل و ستؤدي إلى ان منظرة سيكون مش تمام
لهذا اذابته في مياه خارجية أفضل
6- تضيف رائحة بمعدل مناسب
ومبروك عليك الصابون السائل
-----
في تصنيع الصابون السائل، يوجد من يستخدم ماده اسمها – سليكات-
هذه الماده هي سليكات صوديوم معروفه تجاريا باسم سليكات
وهي مادة لونها ابيض و شبيهه بالجيلي
ويستخدمها الناس لكي تعطي للصابون ثقل في الوزن
لكنها ماده ضارة جدا لأنها تحوي في تركيبها على الصودا الكاوية كما انها تتأثر بحالة الجو خاصة في الشتاء
فإن أردت ان تجعل من الصابون السائل ثقيل القوام فعليك بزيادة كمية حمض السلفونيك
اما مادة السليكات فيستخدمها الناس لأنها تثقل من القوام وفي نفس الوقت رخيصة الثمن- يعني بيضحكوا بها على الناس- لكنها تعمل فاصل في الصابون و تلاحظ ان الصابون عبارة عن طبقتين- وهذا نتيجة لأستخدام هذه المادة السيئه

طريقة أخرى لصناعة الصابون السائل
هذه الطريقة تستخدم في صناعة الصابون السائل لكن الغالي الثمن
لأنها تعتمد على استخدام خام الصوديوم لوريل سلفات المعروف تجاريا باسم التكسابون
 و التكسابون يعمل لك ارقى أنواع الصابون لكن مشكلته انه غالي
لذلك فهو يدخل في تركيب الشامبو و الهاند كلينر وغير ذلك من الصناعات الراقيه
لكن إذا اردت ان تعمل صابون بالتكسابون فعليك ان تعرف انك إذا كنت في مصر فيصل سعر كيلو التكسابون إلى حوالي 13 جنيه مصري- أما السلفونيك فسعره 6 جنيه مصري- يعني الضعف و أكثر
وهذا لأنه يأتي من الخارج مباشرة
فيوجد منه في السوق نوعان- واحد هندي و الآخر ألماني
فيتم تصنيعه فقط في أوربا
أما السلفونيك فيصنع محليا
لكن خامة التكسابون أكثر من ممتازة- لكن في عمل الصابون السائل فهي غير مفيده على الاطلاق لأرتفاع ثمنها
ولي عوده ان شاء الله


----------



## فلسطين المسلمة (22 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله كل ااخير و بارك الله فيك موضوع جميل بالرغم لمعرفتي به لكن الجديد فيه بالنسبة لي هو اضافة مادة السليكات


----------



## لورنس العرب (22 أبريل 2006)

فلسطين المسلمة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> جزاك الله كل ااخير و بارك الله فيك موضوع جميل بالرغم لمعرفتي به لكن الجديد فيه بالنسبة لي هو اضافة مادة السليكات


متشكر جدا على كلامك الجميل
انا عارف انه موضوع شائع جدا
لكن اول ما دخلت الموقع وجدت البعض يسأل عن تصنيع الصابون
قلت اكتب فيه يمكن يكون فيه حاجه جديده


----------



## EGY_ENG (24 مايو 2006)

مشكور يا باشا 

بالنسبة لخطوات التصنيع : يفضل إضافة اللون والرائحة أول ما تضع المياه بال reactor (البرميل مثلا ) ، كما يفضل إضافة التايلوز ( وهي مادة غالية نسبيا ) لكنها تعطي قوام جيد وتمنع فصل الصابون ، كما يضاف في النهاية القليل من الملح ، لأن الملح بيتفاعل مع المونو صوديوم سلفونات ، ويعطي الداي ، وهو مركب ثقيل


----------



## saadshawkat (25 مايو 2006)

كيف تصنع الصابون السائل للأستخدام المنزلي؟ 
الاخ لورنس العرب 
السلام عليكم
كفين ووففيت وزدت فلك الشكر مني موصولا


----------



## saadshawkat (25 مايو 2006)

كيف تصنع الصابون السائل للأستخدام المنزلي؟ 
الاخ لورنس العرب 
السلام عليكم
كفيت ووففيت وزدت فلك الشكر مني موصولا


----------



## salyitalia (26 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخى العزيز ولكن لى استفسار ارجوا ان اجد اجابة عند الاصدقاء
اريد معرفة طريقة صناعة مسحوق الغسيل المحبب ( مثل اريال او تايد او رابسو ) الذى يستخدم فى الغسالا ت العادية ممكن بالاسعار وشكرا 
سالى
salyitalia***********


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا لورنس على الافاده


----------



## arabman_7 (1 أغسطس 2006)

السلم عليكم
اشكرك اخى على الشرح و لكن لى تعقيب صغير
نقطة التعادل يكون فيها ورقة البى اتش خضراء و ليست صفراء
لان التعادل من 7 الى 9
و ابسط دليل ضع ورقة بى اتش تحت صنبور الماء و شوف لونها
ستجدة اخضر
و السلام عليكم


----------



## ديما-ش (1 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا عالموضوع الرائع و المفيد


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (1 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## حسام سعد (15 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بلدي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً أخ/ لورنس العرب
لو تستطيع أن تزودنا بشرح لـ الصابون الخاص بالسيارات و الهاند كلينر ، ونرجوا أن يكون شرح بالتفصيل كما عودتنا في المرة السابقة . 
ووفقك الله للخير
م. وسام


----------



## لورنس العرب (16 أكتوبر 2006)

بلدي قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خيراً أخ/ لورنس العرب
> لو تستطيع أن تزودنا بشرح لـ الصابون الخاص بالسيارات و الهاند كلينر ، ونرجوا أن يكون شرح بالتفصيل كما عودتنا في المرة السابقة .
> ووفقك الله للخير
> م. وسام



ان شاء الله اليوم مساءا أو غدا صباحا ستجد موضوع مخصوص بصابون السيارات
انا ممكن اكتبه حالا لكن فيه نسبه بس مش متأكد منها
لما أرجع البيت هراجع النسبه علشان اتأكد انها صحيحه 100% و اوافيك بها فورا
وستجدها في موضوع خاص عنوانه : كيف تصنع صابون للسيارات؟!
اتفقنا؟


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (16 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود
مشكور جدا يا اخي


----------



## ناهد طه (18 أكتوبر 2006)

الإخ الكريم،
السلام عليكم
الموضوع وافي ، وممتاز 
يمكن أن يستفيد منه تجارياً 
جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ناهد طه (18 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ الكريم، 
هل فكرة الصابون السائل، أي مكوناته هي نفس مكونات الصابون السائل الذي يستخدم في مصانع المياه الغازية الذي يساعد في انزلاق ا\الزجاج \.


----------



## لورنس العرب (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ناهد طه قال:


> الأخ الكريم،
> هل فكرة الصابون السائل، أي مكوناته هي نفس مكونات الصابون السائل الذي يستخدم في مصانع المياه الغازية الذي يساعد في انزلاق ا\الزجاج \.



الله أعلم
بس النوع ده من الصابون- لو هو موجود- انا لم اسمع عنه من قبل


----------



## لورنس العرب (18 أكتوبر 2006)

بلدي قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خيراً أخ/ لورنس العرب
> لو تستطيع أن تزودنا بشرح لـ الصابون الخاص بالسيارات و الهاند كلينر ، ونرجوا أن يكون شرح بالتفصيل كما عودتنا في المرة السابقة .
> ووفقك الله للخير
> م. وسام



معلش
اتأخرت عليك
بس هتلائي الموضوع اليوم ان شاء الله
بس كان فيه شويه ضغط في الشغل- انت عارف العيد داخل


----------



## بلدي (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكراً جزيلاً أخ/ لورنس العرب على ردك على رسالتي ، وأرجوا أيضاً لو تستطيع أن تعطينا شرحاً بالتفصيل عن صناعة المطهرات فهي مرغوبة جداً(بالروائح المختلفة ، ونسبة الروائح إن أمكن)، وشاكر لك حسن الإطلاع والتواصل .
م.وسام


----------



## فيصل التميمي (23 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## SENIOR (24 أكتوبر 2006)

تستاهل خمسة نجوم والله

يعطيك العافية


----------



## لصيدلاني (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*البداية*

مرحبا يا جماعة انا صيدلاني اشارك للمرة الاولى هنا وانشاءالله نكون اخوة طموحي ان اقوم بصناعة او تركيب صابون سائل او عادي خالي من الكيميائيات قدر الامكان او بمواصفات عالية اقوم بتركيبه يدويا فانا افتقر الى المعدات والامكانيات المادية لكي نصل الى تركيبة جيدة ,, وانا اتوجه الى جميع الزملاء للمساعد وابداء الرأي فأي أحد عنده طريقة مجربة أرجو ان يفيدنا بالتفاصيل و شكرا....... للمراسلة syrpha77 على ال ي ا ه ووزز


----------



## لصيدلاني (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم , انا قصدت بسؤالي طريقة تحضير شامبو او صابون يتركب من صابون خام مثلا مضاف اليه زيوت طبيعية ومحسنات طبيعية حتى ان كانت ذات ثباتية او صلاحية قصيرة مثلا شامبو او صابون صالح لمدة ثلاث اشهر على فرض وبذلك قللنا ادخال المواد الحافظة لا أدري اذا كان عندكم معلومات تستطيعوا ان تفيدوني بها


----------



## kasemmostafa (5 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم اللة كل خير و شكرا"

اخوكم kasemmoastafa


----------



## hanyacad (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي الفاضل زجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهند الجبوري (6 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## محمد65 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

كفيت ووففيت وزدت


----------



## محمد65 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## alyy23 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
موضوع جميل فيه فادة للجميع
ابواسماعيل


----------



## موريانو (7 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا امر مفيد هل من مزيد


----------



## 2000illusion (8 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## medo_nice (11 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوكم ميدو بوب يبعث الي كل من له معرفة تامه بطرق تصنيع شامبو السجاد والسيارات والارضيات ومزيل البقع الصعبة مثل الحبر والبويا والزيوت والشحوم يرد عليا بالتركيبات السليمه مع مرعات الاسماء التجارية المعروفة والنسب الصحيحة ولكم مني وافر التقدير والتحية


----------



## alhussin (24 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ لورنس
ولكن لى سؤال فى الطريقة الأولى التى بها 14 كيلو سلفونيك 
الا ترى ان هذا تجاريا يقلل الكثير من المكسب 
اذن ما الحل لزيادة القوام
[ثانيا ً : ما الفرق بين بين منتج زيت الصابون وما انت اشرت اليه فى الطريقه الأولى


----------



## محمد العدوى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخ لورانس العرب ولى اضافة بسيطة وهى ان يكون لون ورقة ph مائل للخضار واعرف ذالك بوضع ورقة على لسانى واظبط اللون على ذلك كما انة فى حالت وضع 14كم سلفونك فى 120 لتر مش حيجيب همة وكمن حضيف تكسابون يعنى اللتر يتباع بكام اخوكم el_adawy62at yahoo.com


----------



## محمد العدوى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

صناعة شامبو السجاد 60 لتر ماء نصف كمية الماء نضع فيها 8كم سلفونك زى الصابون السائل ونضيف 1كم تكسابون ربع م صغيرة بولى شوية فورمالين صغيرة لون احمر ورائحة تفاح والخطوات مثل الصابون السائل من حيث المعادلة بالصودا اى استفسار انا تحت امركم المرجو الفائدة للجميع el_adawy62atyahoo.com


----------



## Osa (26 يناير 2007)

مشكور على هذة المعلومات الهامة


----------



## ديميثانيزر (4 أبريل 2007)

الأخ لورانس العرب بحثت عن منظفات السيارات ولكن لم أجدها هل تتفضل بشرح طريقة صنعها


----------



## CHE Amjad (5 أبريل 2007)

كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## راكين (8 أبريل 2007)

مشكور 
ولكن الكثير يتحدث الآن عن المادة التي ذكرتها سابقا 
"الصوديوم لوريل سلفات المعروف تجاريا باسم التكسابون "
أنها من المواد المسرطنة ولها آثار سلبية .

هل يوجد بديل لها . ؟


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (8 أبريل 2007)

ايها الاخوة الاعزاء
ماقدمتموه رائع ولكن ضبط ال PH كما قال الزميل محمد العدوي كمية السلفونيك اذا ذادت عن 10% يحدث تغبش في المنتج نتيجة لعدم سلامة المياه من الاملاح الذائبة فيها حيث انكم تستخدمون مياة الشرب العادية ايضا ويادة التكلفة 00
اما الزميل راكين اقول ان "الصوديوم لوريل سلفات المعروف تجاريا باسم التكسابون " ليست مادة مسرطنة كما يدعي البعض على صفحات النت ارجو القراءة من هذا الرابط
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_laureth_sulfate*
وشكرا اخوكم في الله محمد الكيميائي


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ لورنس العرب مشكور على المجهود اضيف ذكرت ان السليكات ماده ضارة جدا لأنها تحوي في تركيبها على الصودا الكاوية معذرة ان السليكات تسمى سليكات الصوديوم وهي خالية من الصودا الكاوية
ام بالنسبة للاخ EGY_ENG اقول لايجب اضافة اي محسنات الا في نهاية المنتج كاللون و الرائحة


----------



## راكين (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا يا أخ * محمد الكيميائي * , على اجابتك للسؤال 
و بارك الله فيك .


----------



## ahmed_civil (17 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ahmed_civil (17 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_civil (17 أبريل 2007)

الموضوع جميييييييييل


----------



## الراجية ختم القران (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتى فى معرفة طريقة شامبو السجاد
والديتول وجزاكم الله كل خير 
وبجد المنتدى رائع


----------



## عبد الله بدير (18 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الراجية ختم القران (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخى محمد الكيميائى وكل الاعضاء
ارجو مساعدتى وكتابة طريقة عمل شامبو السجاد بالنسب والتفصيل


----------



## الراجية ختم القران (19 أبريل 2007)

وبالنسبة لصناعة 10 لتر من الصابون هل يكفى اضافة كيلو سلفونيك 
واضيف الى الكيلو سلفونيك كام من الصودا لمعادلته
وشكرا


----------



## eng_kamel akrm (24 أبريل 2007)

اخي الكريم لقد جربت بالفعل صناعة الصابون بالكميات التي ذكرتها بالضبط ولكن السائل الناتج كان ذو لزوجه منخفضه وخفيف القوام. 
ارجوا من الاخوه الافاضل التعقيب عل هذه التجربه ونصحي بماذا افعل ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## الراجية ختم القران (24 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخى الفاضل من الممكن اضافة جزء من البولى واضافة نسبة بسيطة من الملح لزيادة اللزوجة


----------



## eng_kamel akrm (25 أبريل 2007)

اخي الكريم بالفعل اضفت نسبه من الملح ولكن للاسف بقي الوضع على ما هو عليه.


----------



## الراجية ختم القران (25 أبريل 2007)

ممكن تضيف جزء من البولى


----------



## الراجية ختم القران (25 أبريل 2007)

ان شاء هبعت الطريقة بالنسب بس هحضرها واكتبها وهبعت باذن الله
بس ادعولى ربنا ييسر الامرواجهزها


----------



## eng_kamel akrm (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهوداتك معنا وربنا ييسرلك طريقك.


----------



## فارس واقى (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على الأفادة العظيمة و المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (27 أبريل 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لايجب استخدام الملح (كلوريد الصوديوم)لانه سوف يسبب تغبش ثانيا اذا زادت الكمية ستقل اللزوجة وعنها تصعب المعالجة !!!!!!هناك طرق عديدة لزيادة اللزوجة وهي استخدام كربوكسي ميثيل سليلوز (cmc) بأنواعه المتعددة - سي سول 
اما الأخت الراجية ختم القران اقول كل 1 كيلو سلفونيك يحتاج حوالي من 165 جم الى 175 حم صودا كاوية وذلك يتوقف على تركيز المادة الفعالة في حمض السلفونيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الاميرررر (30 أبريل 2007)

الموضوع رائع والاضافات مفيدة
وجزاكم اللة خير


----------



## عبدالرحيم ستار (30 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخوانى الاعزاء الله يجازيكم خيرا على هذا المعلومات القيمه


----------



## رفعت حجاج (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا على الشرح 
وجزاك الله خيرا
سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## فجـــر (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع القيم 

بالنسبه لمادة الصوديوم لوريل سلفات احترنا ما اذا كانت ماده مسرطنه ام لا..الاخ محمد الكيميائي ممن ينفون ذلك مع انني قرات في احد المواقع تحذير كتبه السكرتير التنفيذي في النظام الصحي بجامعة بنسلفانيا بانها ماده مسرطنه وقد اقرت بعض الشركات بكونها فعلا ماده مسرطنه ولكن بررت استخدامها لهذه الماده رغم خطورتها لحاجتها للرغوه في الشامبو ومعاجين الاسنان..السؤال كيف نتاكد من صحه الموضوع؟؟

جزيل الشكر للجميع


----------



## الكيميائي محمود (5 مايو 2007)

الله ينصرك و يقويك
بس اذا ممكن صناعة دواء الغسيل و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed_civil (11 مايو 2007)

نرجو التوضيح


----------



## sayed nasr (15 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## عادل الخطيب (25 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذا المعلومات


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (5 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد اريد ان اعرف طريقة صناعة الصابون السائل بالتكسابون و ماهي المواد التي تضاف اليه سأل ثاني ماهي مركبات مسحوق الغسيل و كيف يصنع و جزاكم الله عنا خيرا  .skype_tb_injection { font-family: Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; font-style: bold; font-weight: bold; border: 0; margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; padding: 0px 0px 0px 0px; line-height: normal; vertical-align:top; text-indent:0; color:#333333; cursor:hand; background:transparent none no-repeat scroll 0px 0px; height:15px; white-space: nowrap; }.skype_tb_injectionIn { font-family: Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; font-style: bold; font-weight: bold; border: 0; margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; padding: 0px 0px 0px 0px; line-height: normal; vertical-align:middle; text-indent:0; color:#333333; cursor:hand; background:transparent url(C:\Program Files\Skype\toolbars\Skype for Internet Explorer\inactive_m.compat.gif) repeat-x scroll 0px 0px; height:15px; position: relative; top: -1px;}.skype_tb_injectionInAct { font-family: Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; font-style: bold; font-weight: bold; border: 0; margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; padding: 0px 0px 0px 0px; line-height: normal; vertical-align:middle; text-indent:0; border-width:normal; color:#333333; cursor:hand; background:transparent url(C:\Program Files\Skype\toolbars\Skype for Internet Explorer\active_m.compat.gif) repeat-x scroll 0px 0px; height:15px; position: relative; top: -1px;}.skype_tb_table { font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 9px; font-style: normal; font-weight: normal; border: 0; margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; padding: 0px 0px 0px 0px; line-height: normal; vertical-align: top; background-position: 0 0; text-indent:0; border-width:thin; cursor:hand; background-repeat:no-repeat;}.skype_tb_tr { font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 9px; font-style: normal; font-weight: normal; background:background-image; padding: 0px 0px 0px 0px; margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; line-height: normal; vertical-align: top; border: 0; line-height: normal; vertical-align: middle; border-width:thin; text-indent:0; cursor:hand; background-repeat:no-repeat;}.skype_tb_td { font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; font-style: bold; font-weight: bold; background:background-image; padding: 0px 0px 0px 0px; margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; line-height: normal; vertical-align: middle; border: 0; background-position: 0 0; text-indent:0; border-width:thin; color:black; cursor:hand; background-repeat:no-repeat;}.skype_tb_link,.skype_tb_link:link,.skype_tb_link:visited { font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 9px; font-style: normal; font-weight: normal; color: #003366; text-decoration: underline; background:background-image;}.skype_tb_link:hover,.skype_tb_link:active { color: #FF0000; background:background-image; font-style: normal; font-weight: normal; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 9px;}.skype_tb_img { border:0; margin:0px 0px 0px 0px; padding:0px 0px 0px 0px; line-height:normal; position:relative; top:2px; }.skype_tb_hidimg { visibility:hidden;position:absolute;left:0px;top:0px; }var skype_curid=0,skype_active=false,skype_showseed=0,skype_ctm=0;function HideSkype() { if(!skype_active) HideSkypeFull(); else setTimeout("HideSkype()",2000);}function HideSkype2() { skype_showseed=0; if(!skype_active) HideSkypeFull(); else { skype_active=false;	setTimeout("HideSkype()",6000); }}function HideSkypeFull() { skype_active=false; document.all.skype_menu.style.visibility="hidden"; document.all.skype_tb_hideframe.style.display = "none";}function CheckSkype() { skype_active=true;}function ShowSkype(obj,id,sadd,skypeout,name,title,stat) { skype_active=true; if(document.all.skype_menu.style.visibility!="hidden" && skype_curid==id) return; skype_showseed=Math.random(); clearTimeout(skype_ctm); var brd=obj.getBoundingClientRect(); var pcx=brd.left-2, pcy=brd.top-22; skype_ctm= setTimeout('DoShowSkype('+skype_showseed+','+id+','+sadd+','+skypeout+',"'+name+'","'+title+'",'+stat+','+event.clientY+','+event.clientX+','+pcx+','+pcy+')',200);}function DoShowSkype(seed,id,sadd,skypeout,name,title,stat,cY,cX,pcx,pcy) { if(seed!=skype_showseed) return; skype_showseed=0; skype_curid=id; var menu=document.all.skype_menu; menu.style.visibility="visible"; var fname=prepareText("Call %s","Call",name); var oname=document.all.name_text; setSkypeTextWithCut(oname,fname,170); bNew=(navigator.appVersion.indexOf("MSIE 6.")>=0 && document.compatMode!="BackCompat"); var docelem = (bNew) ? document.documentElement : document.body; scrollY=docelem.scrollTop; scrollX=docelem.scrollLeft; var my=pcy+scrollY, mx=pcx+scrollX, mby=docelem.clientHeight+scrollY, mbx=docelem.clientWidth-192+scrollX; if(my>mby) my=mby; if(mymbx) mx=mbx; if(mx16)// m_name=m_name.substring(0,13)+'...';// obj.innerText=m_name;// return; var ct=text,ctf=text; while(true) { obj.innerText=ctf; var obrd=obj.getBoundingClientRect(); var ocx=obrd.right-obrd.left; if(ocx0) { var s=new String(act1); s=s.replace("%s",param); return s; } return act2;}function skype_tb_imgAlt(imgName,act1,act2,title) { if(document.images)	document[imgName].alt=prepareText(act1,act2,title);}function skype_tb_imgDoOnOff(imgName,id,onoff) { document[imgName+id].src=document[imgName+onoff].src;}function skype_tb_imgOnOff(onoff,id) { if(document.images) { skype_tb_imgDoOnOff('skype_tb_img_l',id,onoff); skype_tb_imgDoOnOff('skype_tb_img_r',id,onoff); skype_tb_imgDoOnOff('skype_tb_img_i',id,onoff);	document.all['skype_tb_text'+id].className=(onoff=='_on')?'skype_tb_injectionInAct':'skype_tb_injectionIn'; }}


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (6 يونيو 2007)

ماهي كميه الصودا المستخدمه لاضافتها الى حامض السلفونيك وبارك الله بيك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## نادين علي (7 يونيو 2007)

والله انت استاذ ومشرف مهندسين الكيمياء بتوع الصابون الفاشل اللي بيتذلوا بيه كل ماكانوا بيعملوه

والنبي ماتبخل علينا بنصايحك الغالية


----------



## محمد العدوى (8 يونيو 2007)

ظهر فى الاسواق الفنيك المعطر ومكتوب علية وداعا للفنيك يا اهل المعرفة ممن يتكون هذا افادكم اللة


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (8 يونيو 2007)

ماهو الأسم التجاري لحامض السلفونيك واين يباع في الجزائر


----------



## ابوطارق المقدسي (8 يونيو 2007)

الله يجزيك كل خير يا اخي الكريم 
اريد ان اسالك بارك الله فيك عن مادة غسيل الصحون التي على شكل الجل او المعجون ارجوا الافادة مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## soky (10 أغسطس 2007)

انا مبسوط من شرحك يالورنس شرح جميل مبسط مفهوم الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد العدوى (11 أغسطس 2007)

سالت عن ماكينة قفل زجاجات الخل من اين وبكام هل من مجيب0101680762


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

ألف شكر كنت محتاج هذا البرنامج سأبدأ فورا في تنزيله


----------



## الحدراوي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
واشكرك جدا جدا وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## شاكر الربيع (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
موضوع ممتاز
أتمنى من اصحاب الخبرة إتحافنا بمواضيع شيقة مشابهه وبسيطة في الطرح ليستفيد الجميع.
جزاك الله خير


----------



## معروف خليفة (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يالورنس


----------



## عبدالقادرالسباعي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

هذا من الأفضل أن نقول له سائل أو معجون التنظيف وليس الصابون السائل


----------



## احمد الجبوري (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ياورد و وفقكم الله و كلش مشكور


----------



## شريف بحر (23 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل


----------



## ali_almatari (23 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم على مجهودك


وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عمرو الشامى (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا اخوتى


----------



## حسين علي حسين (30 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات


----------



## امجد العراقي (30 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا اخواني على كل النصائح الجميله لكن انا اريد من ينصحني بكيفيت عمل مشروع مصغر العمل (الصابون الصلب ) منضفات الملابس (مساحيق التغسيل )ابتداء من
1- طرق اكيفيت صنع المنضف 
2-وما يحتاج من مكائن 
3_كم يحتاج من ايد عامله
وهذا الى من يملك معلومات عن الموضوع


----------



## امجد العراقي (30 يناير 2008)

وياريت يا ريت اخوان ان تساعدوني انا اريد ان اكون نفسي فلا استطيع من دون مساعده 
ارجو ان تزودوني بوصفات المساحيق الملابس وكيفيت صناعتها بشكل مفصل جدا جدا


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (31 يناير 2008)

اسأل الله الذي لن تطيب الدنيا إلا بذكره
ولن تطيب الآخرة إلا بعفوه
ولن تطيب الجنة إلا برؤيته
أن يديم ثباتكم ويقوي إيمانكم وصحتكم
ويرفع قدركم ويشرح صدركم
ويسهل خطاكم لدروب الجنة
وأن يجعلكم من عتقائه من النار


----------



## تهانى النجار (29 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخوانى واخواتى انا اختكم تهانى وانا جديد معاكم فى هذا المنتدى ارجوا مساعدتى فى مشروعى الصغير وهو صناعة الصابون السائل


----------



## تهانى النجار (29 فبراير 2008)

تهانى النجار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخوانى واخواتى انا اختكم تهانى وانا جديد معاكم فى هذا المنتدى ارجوا مساعدتى فى مشروعى الصغير وهو صناعة الصابون السائل


الى كل من عندة معلومات مبسطة عن هذا المشروع مساعدتى


----------



## تهانى النجار (29 فبراير 2008)

الصديق لورنس العرب لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## alizayn (4 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
ولكن لماذا يسمى صابون سائل مادامت المادة الفعالة حمض السلفونيك أي من المنضفات
(detergent)?


----------



## ياسر عبد اللطيف (4 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله علي المعلومات ولكن عندي تعقيب بسيط يا خي 
ارجو منك محاولة ذكر اسم المرجع ان وجد


----------



## ارماجيدون (5 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
لكن عندي سؤال بالنسبة للصبغات المستعملة في صناعة ملمع الزجاج ذات اللون الأزرق السماوي 
لقد جربت الكثير منها لكن دائماً أعاني من مشكلة ترسيب اللون بعد فترة فهل عندك معلومة حول هذه النقطة وماهي أنواع الأصبغة المستعملة وأسمائها التجارية عندكم في مصر وأسعارها إذا كان هذا لا يسبب لك إزعاج أو أحراج وأنا أشكرك جزيل الشكر مسبقاً


----------



## ارماجيدون (6 مارس 2008)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## هيما الشريف (7 مارس 2008)

شكرا ليك اخى العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## أبو حازم العاني (7 مارس 2008)

*عاشت أيدك*

عاشت أيدك أخي لورانس العرب على هذا الموضوع الممتاز:12:


----------



## علي حسين (11 مارس 2008)

تحيه الى الاخ لورنس العرب
اود ان اسالك
لصناعة الشامبو الجيد
اذا اردت ان اصنع بالطريقة التي ذكرت سابقا..
كم تكلفة ال 1 ليتر
حتى نقارنها بسعر السوق
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (13 مارس 2008)

_جزاك الله خير هذا الصابون له تاثير على البشره وخاصه النساء نرجوتقديم صابون لايعتمد على السلفونيك اسيد_


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو من الاخوه الاعضاء افداتى فى كيفيه عمل الهاتد كلينر ارجو الرد يا جماعه محتاجه ضرورى من فضلكم ممكن مراسلتى على الاميل afifi_elnagms***********وموبايلى 0121931577وجزاكم الله خيرا اميلى على ****** نفس اميلى لكن على ات ياهو


----------



## mego889 (11 يناير 2009)

:3:
اريد معرفة طريقة صناعة مسحوق الغسيل المحبب ( مثل اريال او تايد او رابسو )


----------



## mego889 (11 يناير 2009)

لو تكرمت اخى فى الله 
اريد معرفة طريقة صناعة مسحوق الغسيل المحبب ( مثل اريال او تايد او رابسو )


----------



## rampo_00 (16 يناير 2009)

جذاكم الله خيراّ على هذة المعلومات القيمة 
لا تنسو الدعاء لاخوانكم فى (غذة)
و شكراّ


----------



## a-cad (19 يناير 2009)

*حمض السلفونيك*

مشكور اخي على المعلومة . ولي تعقيب ورقة البي اش عندما تكون صفراء يكون السائل حمضي وتبدا 
درجات القلوية من اللون الازرق القاتم حتى اللون الفاتح تكون 7 وفي الاصفر تكون من 1 - 3 ........
ممكن تزودني بطريقة صنع حمض السلفونيك .:31:


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (19 يناير 2009)

وانا اضم صوت مع الاخ واريد معرفه صناعه حمض السلفونيك من الالف الى الياء لانى مقدم على فتح المصنع وليس لدى خبره كفايه مع الشكر


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (20 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## safa aldin (20 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## سعيد عماره (23 يناير 2009)

الموضوع جميل ومفيد جدا
شكرررررررررر


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي لورنس العرب بس كنت عاوز اعرف خطوات تصنيع الصابون السائل عالي التكلفه مع العلم اني بشتغل في براميل 120وايه الخامات غير التكاسبون عشان احضرها واعمل صابون ممتاز لاني بشتغل في تغليف وتعبئة الصابون وايه الي بيعمل تخانه للصابون ومشكور ليك جدا علي مجهودك


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (26 يناير 2009)

مع العلم اني استعمل ملح ماغنسيوم مكتوب عليه هكذاوهو لعمل قوام للصابون


----------



## abue tycer (27 يناير 2009)

وصف لطيف ومبسط جازاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## شريف بحر (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## مبتدئه (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الممتاز 

عافاكم الله :84:​


----------



## مني حكايات (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وشكرا وتسلم الأيادي


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الممتاز 

عافاكم الله :84:​*


----------



## abdmm (12 يناير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

